# Nachteile durch zusätzlichen 400 Euro-Job?



## Buschmann (22 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich überlege neben meinem normalen Vollzeit-Job einen 400 Euro-Job anzunehmen. Habe ich dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile? Muss etwas beachtet werden? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Gruß 
Buschmann


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

Buschmann schrieb:


> Ich überlege neben meinem normalen Vollzeit-Job einen 400 Euro-Job anzunehmen. Habe ich dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile? Muss etwas beachtet werden?



1. Der erste Arbeitgeber MUSS zustimmen
2. Durch die Steuern wird viel aufgefressen, anderes als wenn man nur den 400EU - JOB hat.
3. Falls du einen Steuerberater hast, frag den mal. er soll es dir mal ausrechnen.

Frank


----------



## marlob (22 März 2011)

Buschmann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich überlege neben meinem normalen Vollzeit-Job einen 400 Euro-Job anzunehmen. Habe ich dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile? Muss etwas beachtet werden? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...


Auf jeden Fall hast du weniger Freizeit
du solltest dich bei deinem jetzigen Arbeitgeber erkundigen, ob er einen Nebenjob genehmigt. Er wird sicher was dagegen haben wenn du einen Nebenjob bei der Konkurrenz hast oder deine eigentliche Arbeit darunter leidet.
 Ansonsten mal hier weiter informieren
http://www.focus.de/finanzen/karrie...njob-arbeiten-nach-feierabend_aid_295487.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 2. Durch die Steuern wird viel aufgefressen, anderes als wenn man nur den 400EU - JOB hat.



Eher nicht. Wie ich das verstanden habe, geht das ohne 
Lohnsteuerkarte (die ist ja beim Hauptarbeitgeber), dann
zahlt der Arbeitgeber eine Pauschalsteuer von 2 %:

http://www.nebenjob.de/ratgeber_nebenjobs/ratgeber3.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1. Der erste Arbeitgeber MUSS zustimmen



Wo steht das?

Ein Blick in den Anstellungsvertrag wäre sinnvoll. Es gibt auch 
Fälle, bei denen der Nebenjob nur angezeigt werden muss.


----------



## Markus (23 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1. Der erste Arbeitgeber MUSS zustimmen
> 2. Durch die Steuern wird viel aufgefressen, anderes als wenn man nur den 400EU - JOB hat.
> 3. Falls du einen Steuerberater hast, frag den mal. er soll es dir mal ausrechnen.
> 
> Frank


 
1. FALSCH! er muss lediglich informiert werden. (selbst wenn es im vertrag steht, darf der AG dir nicht vorschreiben wie du deine freizeit gestaltest - solange deine leistungsfähigkeit im richtigen job nicht darunter leidet)
2. FALSCH! kann über die lohnsteuerkarte gemacht werden, macht aber wenig sinn... lediglich der AG zahlt ein paar prozent an die bundesknappschaft. für den AN gilt brutto = netto.
3. sollte man als selbständiger einen steuerberater haben der einem keinen solchen quatsch erzählt, ist "günstiger" - das gilt für dich...


----------



## IBFS (23 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> 1. FALSCH! er muss lediglich informiert werden. (selbst wenn es im vertrag steht, darf der AG dir nicht vorschreiben wie du deine freizeit gestaltest - solange deine leistungsfähigkeit im richtigen job nicht darunter leidet)
> 2. FALSCH! kann über die lohnsteuerkarte gemacht werden, macht aber wenig sinn... lediglich der AG zahlt ein paar prozent an die bundesknappschaft. für den AN gilt brutto = netto.
> 3. sollte man als selbständiger einen steuerberater haben der einem keinen solchen quatsch erzählt, ist "günstiger" - das gilt für dich...



1. Wenn es zwar weiss, aber damit ein Problem hat, dann fliegste hat zuerst, wenn deine Leistung drunter leidet
2. Dann kann man ja 10 * 400EU - JOBS machen, hat fast 4000 EUR und zahlt fast nix oder wie?
3. Mein Steuerberater berät mich in anderen, als den o.g. Dingen. 

Frank


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1. Wenn es zwar weiss, aber damit ein Problem hat, dann fliegste hat zuerst, wenn deine Leistung drunter leidet
> 2. Dann kann man ja 10 * 400EU - JOBS machen, hat fast 4000 EUR und zahlt fast nix oder wie?
> 3. Mein Steuerberater berät mich in anderen, als den o.g. Dingen.
> 
> Frank


 
2. Du darfst max. 400€/Monat dazuverdienen. Egal wie viele Minijobs du hast. Da der Job ja angemeldet wird wird das ganze auch kontrolliert.

3. Hmm.... Mein Steuerberater redet irgendwie kaum mit mir. Dafür schreibt er laufend Rechnungen. Entweder ich mache alles richtig oder er taugt nix.


----------

